# What are some ways to be quiet with crunchy snow?



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

With all this melting going on, there is going to be some loud snow this weekend. Anybody have any suggestions.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

A good pair of snow shoes are a must. They will save you a lot of time and energy.

Bob


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I think no matter how quiet your boots are, when the snow gets icy or crunchy, your boots are going to crush it. i would say just move slow, and take steps, pause, take a few more steps, and pause. Maybe the coyote will think you are just a deer moving through.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You can also put a pair of thick socks over your boots. I have never tried this but have heard of others doing it for stalking deer.


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

If you get out early while its still dark, it works well to walk the same way deer sound. ive walked right up on deer in the dark like this. But once it gets light out, there isnt much you can do, its just too loud too move quietly.


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats what I was afraid of. Just wondering if someone figure out away to float yet. 
thanks 22-250


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i've heard that leather moccasins work, but i guess that is kind of like the sock thing mentioned above. But for you, i would just go barefoot.  they never hear you. 
deano


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

You do it first and let me know how it works, and maybe I'll think about it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

well i know they will never hear me, because it would be a cold day in H#ll before i'd cover my boots with a sock or through on a pair of Moc's. for sheaking into an area. you know me better then that. how much snow did you guys get? only a couple of inches here in Bis. and lots of blow.
deano


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Very very carefully


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

"Just wondering if someone figure out away to float yet."

no floating yet 22-250, just fly really low...  
xdeano


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

There no sport in flying low, Ill stick to calling.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

My family in MN are avid fox hunters, and they all use knee-high Lacrosse rubber boots to make less noise. The rubber is soft and flexible, and I admit that it works. The main drawback is that the rubber boots don't have much insultation so you need good wool socks to wear underneath.


----------

